# Boxing and How to Train



## lklawson (Jul 30, 2008)

[FONT=Courier, Monospaced]I'm very happy to announce the retranscription to publication of Boxing and How to Train from Fox's Athletic Library. [/FONT]

[FONT=Courier, Monospaced]Extra special thanks to my son for getting this book for me for my birthday. [/FONT]

[FONT=Courier, Monospaced]The book is available at my lulu storefront: http://stores.lulu.com/lawson [/FONT]
[FONT=Courier, Monospaced]As usual with the republished antique manuals, the download is available for free. [/FONT]

[FONT=Courier, Monospaced]Blurb:[/FONT]


> [FONT=Courier, Monospaced]Fox's Athletic Library was, in its heyday, the go-to source for instructional manuals. Richard K. Fox had earned a reputation for acquiring noted sports heroes as experts to author his manuals. This was no less true when it came to the combat sports of Boxing and Wrestling. If the manual was from Fox's Library, you could "trust" that it had "good" information in it, or, at the very least, that someone famous had been involved with it. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Courier, Monospaced]Similarly, Fox's Police Gazette was known for publishing material on combat sports, particularly Boxing. [/FONT]
> 
> ...


 
[FONT=Courier, Monospaced]Peace favor your sword, [/FONT]
[FONT=Courier, Monospaced]Kirk [/FONT]


----------



## stickarts (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MilkManX (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the links! I love to read anything to help me on "My Way"


----------



## jarrod (Aug 19, 2008)

awesome as usual, well done.

jf


----------

